
Cubiio: The Most Compact Laser Engraver - ENadyr
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/880456201/cubiio-the-most-compact-laser-engraver
======
ENadyr
Anyone know what's the regulation around laser devices that are not laser
pointers is like? (for laser pointers to be allowed to be sold it's: US < 5mW,
UK <1mW)

